# Don't let This happen To You!



## Tim the Skid (Jun 21, 2022)

I started up one of the Whizzers today for a ride, and while it was idling the fuel petcock shut off screw shot out of the front of the fuel bowl spewing gasoline all over the cylinder head. Luckily the engine wasn't warm enough to ignite the fuel or I would have had an instant fireball. The shut off has been leaking slightly for a while, it looks like the threads were stripped allowing the shut off needle to just fall out. I replaced the old bowl with a new one. It doesn't have the same patina, but it's a lot safer. If your fuel bowl is old or has been leaking replace it. If I had been riding and the engine was hot, it would have been a disaster.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Jul 1, 2022)

Glad you and your machine are okay!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 1, 2022)

Aw Tim.......................you can get creative and put some patina on your float bowl . ( I'm not sure how , unless you heat up the casting with a torch and chemicals ) 🤓  Oh wait .......................that's what you were trying to avoid !  A Fire !   🙃    Glad you are okay , and the whizzer too. Thanks for the tip !  👍


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 1, 2022)

Same thing happened to us on a ride--but no replacement.


----------

